# Saying goodbye to a faithful friend



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

About a year ago someone dropped a white and grey cat off at my house. He was scared
to death and would keep his distance. He would run if you came close, so I would leave
him food and leave. It was painstakingly slow but I slowly won him over. First I got him
not to run from me, then come up on the porch and eat, and finally he let me pet him!

As he came to trust me, I came to realize someone had abused him badly. All his canine
teeth were gone and he had to keep his mouth open to breath. When he purred you could
hear a slight wheezing. He was deathly afraid of black trash bags for a long time. He
would run when anyone took out the trash. He never would play.

He eventually got to where he'd lay in my lap and let me hold him. He would follow me 
everywhere. He was with me when I decorated for Halloween and Christmas. I got him a
little house and put a furry blanket in it. He loved to rub his head against my chin. He finally 
found a home and someone to love him. He was finally happy.

This morning when I got back from the doctor I noticed that he hadn't come and eaten his 
food. I figured he didn't want to come out in the rain. I went around the corner of the house
and saw him lying there, apparently he had passed away during the night. There wasn't a
mark on him and he was okay at suppertime. I figured the abuse he had suffered had
wrecked his health and his heart just gave out.

Several times I found myself staring at his little house, half expecting to see him come out
and give me one of his silent meows. He never could speak due to damage to his vocal
cords. All he had was his wheezy little purr to show you he loved you. That was enough for
him......and me.

I will miss you my faithful friend. I will miss you following me out in the yard. The funny way
you would lay in my lap and continously change positions till you found your favorite. I will
miss you rubbing your head against my chin. I am glad that the last year of your life you
finally found a home and someone to show you the love you needed.

Goodbye my faithful friend. I love you and miss you.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

oh gobby, i'm so sorry to hear that! i'm so glad that he had a home with you...even just for a little bit


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Coffee and a nice tear up in the morning. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

I'm sorry to hear of your loss. At least you were able to give the poor little guy the love and attention he deserved for a part of his life. {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Wow, I'm sorry Goblin. It's hard to lose a friend, but be comforted in the fact that he was happy in the end.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Oh Boggy, I'm so sorry my friend... there is nothing as crushing as losing a best mate like that... Big hugs from Texas, darlin... keep your chin up.


----------



## Chickenwire (Jan 6, 2012)

Sorry to hear that. Thanks for being so kind and taking in the poor kitty. I just euthanized my best, sweetest kitty at 17 yrs old last month and I am still wrecked.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Sorry for your loss, Goblin. Losing a pet is so difficult, but you can take some measure of comfort from knowing that you gave him a happy final year of life.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Gobby, I'm so sorry for your loss, and I want to thank you for putting in the extra work it took to become his friend. It shows something I already knew, that you are an extra special person. Now I'll wipe away my tears and go give my kitty and puppies a big, glad you're here, hug. Thanks for reminding me, and again, sorry for the pain you are suffering.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)




----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

You were a good friend to your lil friend. ((hugs))


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Goblin, I'm sad and sorry to learn about the passing of your furry little friend. You should be happy to know that you gave him love and friendship before he left. That probably was the best time of his life and thats a good way to leave this world. Kudos for having a kind heart.


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

goblin my heart goes out to you. Just know that you probably gave the little guy the best year of his life. our thoughts are with you in your time of grief. Thanks for helping the little guy through his rough life.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Sorry to hear of the passing of your kitty.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

The passing of any pet that influences our lives IS Loosing a loved one...When MY GF's Black lab was put down with severe arthritis 6 years ago , I woke up bawling and devastated for several weeks afterwards... I only knew that dog for 1 year and he was so special that he touched my soul.... Godspeed ROC.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the kind words, it makes things easier! I found myself at times looking out the window
expecting to see him curled up in the flower box, or hear his familar scratching at the door telling me he was
ready for supper.

At first he only trusted me. He would run if anyone else came around. He finally got to where he trusted my
brother and sister and her son. Later he added my older sister. They were the only ones he'd trust, he run 
and hid from anyone else. On Wednesdays he would sit on the tailgate with my brother as he waited for
them to pick up the trash. (Big black crows would tear up the bags if you didn't) He'd always get in his lap
and lay down. Anytime we went out he'd be sitting on the walk waiting for us when we got back. When I was
hanging the Christmas lights I sat down in the chair to untangle a strand. He immediately jumped in my lap 
and laid down. I laughed and told him "Do you know how hard it is to do this with you in my lap?" He'd just
lay there looking at me and doing his little "dance of death". Lol. He did have some sharp claws!


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

I've read this thread several times and keep on choking up. I echo all the other sentiments here in that you were the best part of your cats' life! Glad the kitty found you.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hey Goblin - I sorry to hear about your loss, however, I am so glad that you spent the time and had the patience to make that kitty feel loved.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Goblin what an amazing story. I am so sorry to hear about your loss. That puss was very lucky to have been dropped nearby. Clearly you restored his faith in humans and at least he had a loving home for a part of his life. What a lovely thing you did for him.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

I'm sorry to hear of your loss and his passing Goblin. It is indeed a blessing he found a home again in his last year. RIP


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

I laid my kitty to rest in a little sunlit nook near the storage shed today.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

that's a lovely spot to bury him! now he can watch over your props. :jol:


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Gobby, I am really sorry to hear your sad news. I know how much I love my animals, so I can imagine how you must be feeling. You are a king among men for caring for that little soul.


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Speaking from a person who dedicate's his life to working with and rescuing animals for a living, I both commend you and feel your pain. Our lives are filled with the joys of acceptance of other little furry critters, and the pain of having loved and lost. Nothing is as fulfilling as knowing that you filled that little guys life with love before he died, and knowing you sent him off with happiness in his heart. He will be waiting for you on the other side, and you'll know how happy you made him. So very sorry to hear that he passed away, but take comfort in the knowledge that you made a profound impact on this little guys life.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

So sorry to hear about your loss. You taught him that the world can be a happy and loving place, after all. There is no greater gift than that.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

I'm sorry for your loss, Goblin. Cats are so awesome, so easy to love. I'm thankful he found someone to be nice to him.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

So sorry for your loss..so thankful that your little kitty had a loving home in the end....


----------



## Petronilla (Jan 18, 2012)

Heartfelt sympathies Goblin.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

It's been 3 weeks now and it's still hard to believe he's gone. When I go out to get
the mail I find myself looking back to see if he's following me. Sometimes he'd wait 
for me to come back and I'd sit on the porch for a little while so he could lay in my lap. 
Earlier this week I finally packed up his little cat house and stored it away.


----------



## HallowEve (Apr 13, 2009)

I am also an animal lover, and I know how much it hurts to loose them. Your Kitty was very lucky to find you and your love. I'm sorry for your loss.


----------

